# Brahms 1 st symphonie



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

There was a thunderstorm not long ago. I was listening Brahms first symphonie. 

There came up a rainbow, and the last shining of sun, lightened up a tree which i see outside the window of my room. Can you imagine something more wonderful, listening to the final movement of this symphonie, with the so lovely horn theme, the charming c-major theme, and the climax at the end with the rainbow in background, clearing up the sky? It was a perfect couple this rebirth of sun and the Brahms.


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, wonderful indeed.
U know aht I love to look at when listening to Bach's double, 2nd movement?
Trees...So relaxing.


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

The last movements remind me of aeroplanes zooming around. LOL


----------



## linz (Oct 5, 2006)

The first movement is thick with "fate" like Ludwig's 5th. The finale has classical moments rivaling Mozart and grandiloquent moments rivaling Wagner!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

The first movement is a dark and agressive battle - I just want to state, that timpani pedal in the intro rally pumps my nads! Ooo Yeah! The final movement is a tribute to old Ludwig, that famous theme sends shivers down me every time!


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Eduard Hanslick on Brahms symphonies:

"What symphony of the last thirty or forty years is even remotely comparable with those of Brahms? And yet more symphonies are being composed these days than is generally appreciated. The Leipzig 'Signale' lists no fewer than 19 symphonies performed for the first time last year. It looks as though Brahms's successes had stimulated production, following the long silence which set in after Mendelssohn and Schumann... Brahms is unique in his resources of genuine symphonic invention; in his sovereign mastery of all the secrets of counterpoint, harmony, and instrumentation; in the logic of development combined with the most beautiful freedom of fantasy..."


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Daniel said:


> ...with the so lovely horn theme...


I have a great clip of that horn theme played on an Alphorn. It sounds absolutely incredible.

The other thing that comes to mind is an anecdote of Brahms walking in the hills with a friend (I think... it might have been Mahler... correct me if I'm wrong)...

As his friend stopped to take in the view, Brahms (or Mahler) said... "Don't bother... I've composed that already."


----------



## Huge (Dec 24, 2006)

Brahms 1st symphony was definitely one of his best IMO. I would rank them 1, 4, 3 and 2. No. 1 is so cool though, that last movement.... WOW


----------



## Shane (Dec 21, 2006)

You know, I don't have a recording of the Brahms 1 yet.
Can someone recommend a definitive recording for me?


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

*Shane:* You're in the wrong thread. Guess where you should be.

Topaz


----------



## Gadi22 (Jan 17, 2007)

I personally think the third symphony is incredible and geniously written.
Although it need to compete the 1st and 4th, the two last movements are relly a pic in the classical music.


----------

